# Anyone in Derry?



## scrob (Jan 18, 2006)

Evening all, hope this is in the right section. Just wondering if there is anyone in Derry interested in a bit of casual car cleaning work? I'm laid up at the moment with a broken foot, so looking for someone who knows the difference between a wash mitt and a sponge to keep on top of a couple of our cars while I'm out of action. Anyone interested, drop me a PM.

Thanks

Edit: Just to clarify, I need someone to wash and hoover the cars while I am unable to do it myself. Not looking for a detail as they already have been done with GTechniq.


----------

